# What do your pets do when you play music or guitar?



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2012)

may seem like a funny question, but if you watch pets closely they react to the music you play. i have 2 cats and a large dog...they are inside/outside pets. ive had them all since they were young and i guess they are just used to it, but they do not seem to mind anything rock or even brutal metal.

the guitar does not drive them away either...always thought it was kinda funny how they would sit around like they were actually interested. when i play an acoustic the cats will even come up and "strum" a few notes 

so, what kind of reactions do your pets have?


----------



## vstealth (Nov 8, 2012)

At band practice, my drummer will pick up his drum sticks or sit on his drumming chair and his dog will just sprint outside. He usually just falls asleep under a tree or something.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Nov 8, 2012)

Mr Smokey usually jumps up on my desk and takes a nap.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2012)

vstealth said:


> At band practice, my drummer will pick up his drum sticks or sit on his drumming chair and his dog will just sprint outside. He usually just falls asleep under a tree or something.



haha...that is funny. i have tama kit i hardly play and on the slim times i do it will the clear room...pets and people included


----------



## FireInside (Nov 8, 2012)

It really depends how loud I am playing. When I am doing late night stuff with headphones or just playing at bedroom volumes my cat will come in and lay by my feet in the studio. If I turn things up she is out pretty quick though!


----------



## Dayn (Nov 8, 2012)

My dogs did nothing. When I was listening to Steve Vai's 'Firewall', my dog was incredibly curious with his ears pricked. Vai's guitar _does_ sound a bit like a cat in that song...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2012)

i have fish also. and just fyi, they did not seem impressed when i played them murmaider...


----------



## CTID (Nov 8, 2012)

3:05

She'll hide behind me, but she won't leave the room. The other animals will typically stay out of my room when I'm playing, though.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 8, 2012)

Molly, the older of my two cats, doesn't give much of a shit about anything unless it involves being fed. 

Basil, her idiotic son, will just run away. He runs away from most things.



I insult them but I wuv them really


----------



## tm20 (Nov 8, 2012)

sometimes when i'm playing guitar one of my cats will try and sit on my lap. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't  and rarely another one of my cats will strum a few strings when my guitar is on the stand. gotta love cats


----------



## Korbain (Nov 8, 2012)

my dog just sleeps on the lounge lol not a care in the world about what's going on around her...crazy ass schnauzer!


----------



## Malkav (Nov 8, 2012)

I have an African Grey (They rule) when I chill and play acoustic near him he likes to whistle melodies over what I'm playing or beat box along, he also bounces up and down in a headbanging fashion for heavier music, when I play stuff like Scale the Summit around him he likes to whistle unisons with the lead guitar line, and for more regular music like Buke & Gass he does these little dances where he'll lift one foot and bounce around on the other or sway from side to side.

I absolutely love the shit out of that animal 

EDIT: On a completely unrelated note if I ask it "Show me the wings" or call it Batbird it climbs to the top of it's cage, hangs upside down and spreads it's wings.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 8, 2012)

A couple days ago my dog came up while I was playing and stepped on the USB cable that connects to my Rig Kontrol, disconnecting it. I swear she did it on purpose, that bitch.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2012)

My dogs are indifferent to guitar/bass. They howl when I play saxophone. It's kind of cool sometimes... Once they start, if I play the same note at the boy over and over his howl slowly becomes closer and closer to the tone I'm playing. So I can't really tell if he's pissed off or trying to sing. The girl is most definitely crying the whole time. 

Oh and they FLIP OUT at drums...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 8, 2012)

My parrot yells whenever I play guitar and he's in the surroundings.

I guess he's just being honest.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 8, 2012)

I think she goes a bit crazy...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 8, 2012)

That dog looks insane.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 8, 2012)

My skinny cat, Cleo, usually just chills out and sleeps while I play heavy music, from my computer or my guitar. She doesn't seem to mind at all, if anything it seems that she enjoys it since she just kind of falls asleep and starts purring.

My fat cat, Holly, usually tries to rub up against my arm and get me to pet her. Maybe she's just trying to get me to stop.  She is a lot more skiddish when it comes to loud noises though so she doesn't like it too much when I turn the amp on.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 8, 2012)

My dog would give me a, _"how about you shut the fuck up and take me for a run instead?"_ kind of look. 

My friend's cats gather 'round and search every crevasse of my amp while I make whale calls on the higher strings, which leads me to believe cats and whales can communicate. My hypothesis must be tested!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2012)

I do this elephant noise I learned from Herman Ri... My dogs sometimes just gimme a "WHOA" kinda look.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 8, 2012)

Try whale calls. It will fascinate any animal and most people in the room. Our bassist seriously thought he could replicate it on bass. Talk about fail.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2012)

Not sure how you do that


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 8, 2012)

Volume swells and pre-string bends. It's underwater madness. 




If only I could count how many of you are off to give that a try. _Pro tip: delay or reverb turns the madness into chaos. Rinse and repeat. _


----------



## zzz5150 (Nov 8, 2012)

when my band practices my dog lays down right in front of my pedalboard


----------



## Loomer (Nov 8, 2012)

My cats react to my guitaring like it reacts to everything else: With absolute indifference.


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 8, 2012)

Generally this is Pete's hangout. Or chillin in a chair sleeping, or getting into shenanigans with his mostly destroyed stuffed raccoon.


----------



## StewartEhoff (Nov 8, 2012)

My dog presses his nose against the kick drum. I have no idea why.


----------



## Fluxx (Nov 8, 2012)

Loomer said:


> My cats react to my guitaring like it reacts to everything else: With absolute indifference.



This, I think the sound of a guitar is the "anti-dog-whistle" to a cat.
She couldn't care less.


----------



## taysil11 (Nov 8, 2012)

my cat is deaf so he wanders into the room and jumps a little bit when i hit a high gain palm mute. he stops and looks around and starts sniffing the speaker cabinet hahaha


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 8, 2012)

My dog doesn't generally care about guitar. When I would play drums, he would lose his mind. I guess the cymbals bounced oddly off the walls, because he would run to random corners of the room and bark at them.


----------



## slowro (Nov 8, 2012)

both my cats would fall asleep either beside the amp or beside me on the sofa


----------



## MikeH (Nov 8, 2012)

My dogs couldn't care less. They just sit on the couch regardless of what anyone's doing. Unless, of course, food or toys are involved.


----------



## brector (Nov 8, 2012)

My husky gets up on the couch and sits next to me. My lab goes upstairs haha.

-Brian


----------



## oracles (Nov 8, 2012)

My dog sits and stares at the glowing "peavey" logo on my 6505+ 112 until I switch it off haha


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 8, 2012)

My old cat don't seem to give a shit unless i really crank it, but then he calmly gets up off the bed and waits for me to open the door.

However our younger cat that is completely nuts hates the sound of my ukelele, she starts cowering as soon as she see's it..


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Nov 8, 2012)

my alexandrine parrot is a total fan of me or my brother playing the piano - he always sits on top or on the side and starts repeating phrases as soon as he starts to recognize them.
when bored he'll land on it and demand somebody to play it, usually by whistling the first theme of "die wut über den verlorenen groschen"/rondo a capriccio by beethoven 

when I got my first guitar, he was a bit sceptical at first, but got used to her - even started liking her, sitting on my shoulders or on my knees when I would start playing her.
then I changed to a sevenstring and it just scares the shit out of him, dunno, maybe because it's red? 
the only thing he is even more afraid of, now that I think of it, are umbrellas 

And he is totally into my carvin, supposedly because she sounds more like a piano and is green, his favourite colour. He even realized, that he can't sit on my knee when I am playing my 8string.
Still, his favourite is the piano and everything by beethoven, but he developed a strange liking to deathspell omega lately, arriving as soon as I would start listening to something by them 

He's a pretty cool parrot


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Nov 8, 2012)

My dog actually puts her head right up to the speaker cone sometimes while I play. She's also got a habit of laying down behind me, rolling around, scratching the carpet loudly, and trying to be as cute as possible to get my attention.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 8, 2012)

When I first adopted my cat the amp messed with her head a little. She'd have a WAT WAT IS THAT expression plastered on her face the entire time. But she doesn't care now.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Nov 8, 2012)

When I first start playing in my basement both my dogs start howling for about a minute then they stop. My parrot an African Grey is awesome. I think she likes it when I play! My friends tell me that when they are upstairs Grace (my parrot) starts whistling, talking and bobbing her head.


----------



## fassaction (Nov 8, 2012)

both of my dogs constantly follow me around the house, so when I am playing music its no different. They seem to like to hang out while I play, since I dont play at gig/full practice volume, i doubt it bothers them too much.


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 8, 2012)

Generally if I'm playing guitar unplugged then my cats just chill out, one of them will just come lay on the couch by me or something. If I go into my room to play through my amp/record/work on mixes, my British Blue comes and lays and sometimes falls asleep on either my bed or desk. He seems to like somewhat loudish music, if you play music loudly he comes running to hang out .

The cats used to hide when I played drums, but since the drums are in the basement and the cats don't go down there, they've learned to tolerate it from upstairs. However, trombone playing always makes them run and hide. I think they think it's an elephant or something


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Nov 8, 2012)

One of my cats love to sleep on top of my amp and it doesn't seem to matter how loud I play. I guess the warmth from the tubes is comforting?
The others like to lay on the carpeted floor generally about 4-6 feet in front of said blaring amp. They dont seem to mind it one bit.
But when I start beating on the drums, they tear outta my studio like a bat outta hell!


----------



## blaaargh (Nov 8, 2012)

Scattered Messiah said:


> Still, his favourite is the piano and everything by beethoven, but he developed a strange liking to deathspell omega lately, arriving as soon as I would start listening to something by them


DsO has inexplicable powers over many things. I'm not at all surprised


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 8, 2012)

Malkav said:


> I have an African Grey (They rule) when I chill and play acoustic near him he likes to whistle melodies over what I'm playing or beat box along, he also bounces up and down in a headbanging fashion for heavier music, when I play stuff like Scale the Summit around him he likes to whistle unisons with the lead guitar line, and for more regular music like Buke & Gass he does these little dances where he'll lift one foot and bounce around on the other or sway from side to side.
> 
> I absolutely love the shit out of that animal
> 
> EDIT: On a completely unrelated note if I ask it "Show me the wings" or call it Batbird it climbs to the top of it's cage, hangs upside down and spreads it's wings.



I got a good laugh out of this  You make me want a parrot...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine smokes a lot of weed and tries to keep a beat.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 8, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> Mine smokes a lot of weed and tries to keep a beat.



Subtle drummer joke is subtle?


----------



## Tones (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a ball python, about 4 feet long. The bastard snuck out of her cage and went missing for about a month. Started playing gutiar in this small speaker system through a pod of mine. As I was playing brutal metals in drop A at high volume, all of a sudden i see her head stick out of the speaker hole like WTF?!?! I was thinking holy shit I just spawned satan. The end.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 8, 2012)

Get in my fucking way. 

If I'm playing guitar and my dog is in the room, she'll find a way to inconvenience me. She's lucky I love her so goddamned much. I could leave her to the mercy of my mom's sexually-perverted Great Dane.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't have any pets now, but back in college my bandmate had this cat that was deaf. At the time my drummer used an electronic kit, and the cat would sit right in front of the amp because he liked to feel the air move. You'd see his fur go POOF, POOF POOF, right along with the kick drum.


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 8, 2012)

When I used to actually use my Recto half stack, my cat would act like it was getting ready to get eaten by a pack of wolves. It was actually funny how fast it would be out of the room.


----------



## kamello (Nov 8, 2012)

4:22, Im currently not living with my dog, and I havent played In a few weeks, I miss this so bad  (the same happened a lots of times during the takes of an Icarus Lives cover I did  )


----------



## Adrian-XI (Nov 8, 2012)

Sometimes Ruby doesn't even let me play!


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 8, 2012)

My cat runs or just goes to sleep.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 9, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> Sometimes Ruby doesn't even let me play!



I know that feel.


----------



## mithologian (Nov 9, 2012)

When I first got my cat she was a kitten. She would just stare at my guitar when I was playing. Eventually she developed the horrible habit of jumping on my hand when I was playing. Now she just attacks my cable if i move it around.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 9, 2012)

haha...so many brutal pets in this thread!


----------



## Repner (Nov 9, 2012)

No pets of my own anymore (my dog was deaf anyway), but I thought this video was funny, and had to post it (not mine):


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 9, 2012)

> volume swells and pre string bends...



Oh... That's how I do the elephant noise...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 9, 2012)

My cat sits down on the floor looking up at me and meows repeatedly until I give him treats


----------



## AscendingMatt (Nov 9, 2012)

whenever i play guitar my dog will sit and watch me. She's like mesmerized by it. i love it she makes me feel like im good at guitar haha she's a pit too and one of the best ever


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 9, 2012)

My dog would either fall asleep or just keep staring at my vocalist when we would record him screaming  Too bad my puppy had to be put down


----------



## Necris (Nov 9, 2012)

My Cockatiels usually just make little chirping noises while I play, sometimes they'll take a nap. I don't play plugged in when they're with me because their ears are so sensitive.
If they're on my shoulder while I'm playing; the younger one, Luna, will try to nuzzle her face and beak into my ear, free ear protection. 
They also learned that on my gloss black guitars they can see themselves, so if they're sitting facing my guitar they'll talk to their reflections and even try to share food with them.  

The dogs usually don't even pay attention.


----------



## Survivalism (Nov 9, 2012)

Just got this little guy and his twin brother. Usually, they come in the rehearsal room,
piss or shit on the floor, chew on my pedalboard, knock over mic stands, etc etc 
They're 3 months old today.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 9, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh... That's how I do the elephant noise...


Good lord that is obnoxious.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 9, 2012)

Isn't it? 

I use it sparingly just bc if you do it quickly enough ppl can't figure out what you did.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 9, 2012)

Dayn said:


> My dogs did nothing. When I was listening to Steve Vai's 'Firewall', my dog was incredibly curious with his ears pricked. Vai's guitar _does_ sound a bit like a cat in that song...



Your dog was just trying to figure out how that Boom-shaka-boom shaka pa-ka-tu-kah Boom shaka-du-bah-boom da-pakachookah thing goes.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 9, 2012)

This thread really makes me want a parrot or some sort of awesome bird.


----------



## icos211 (Nov 10, 2012)

This dumbass:





(Chocolate lab/shar pei mix) Will just sit right next to me and scream the second any note higher than a low A is hit. I'll just touch my guitar and he starts crying, and I'll tell him "Shut up, I haven't even started playing yet!". He'll be quiet until I actually DO start playing. Then I can't even hear my guitar over his whining. He won't leave either, he's just so loyal that he won't stand to be in a different room. He's snoring right now... It must suck to be old...


----------



## bhakan (Nov 10, 2012)

My cat does not give two shits about my guitar playing. When nobody is home and I crank up my amp to stage volume to enjoy some tube goodness, she comes in and takes a nap right in front of the amp. I feel like it would probably be bad for her, but she is determined to stay.


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 10, 2012)

http://i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp243/CoffeeSnob/LoomisFront3Done.jpg


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 10, 2012)

I have had a blue and gold macaw for about 17 years now. He is a "He" so needless to say he likes the ladies singing more than the guys as far as vox go. He pretty much rocks to anything as long as it is not blasting his extremely sensitive ears out. He seems to like Cypress Hill a lot for some reason too? 

Kind of scary how smart most animals are in general. Especially when they speak your language and know what they are saying, not just mocking.

You have probably all seen this before, but for those who have not... [this is not my bird]


----------



## Vinchester (Nov 10, 2012)

HaloHat said:


>




Oh my God that's brutal vox right there


----------



## DarkRain93 (Nov 10, 2012)

My little black cat sticks her head right next to the speaker when I play really loud, very loud, its loud for me 6 ft away , for her its like she's at a rock concert XD.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 11, 2012)

sure are a lot of bird ppl on here...

just curious on how you keep them from crapping on the equipment and your shoulder for that matter?


----------



## trianglebutt (Nov 11, 2012)

HaloHat said:


>




THAT SCREAM hahaha!


----------



## DXL (Nov 11, 2012)

headbang and then all the neighbors' pets come and we all mosh


----------



## Sinborn (Nov 11, 2012)

Neither of my two cats are interested in anything above about 90 dB. Dilly, the black metal foopa, will typically whore herself out amongst my bandmates until the amps come on or I start on my drumkit. Daisy, the emo tiger-striped kitty is nowhere to be found unless my house is quiet and people-free for a few hours.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 11, 2012)

When I am actually at home, my dog leans up against my leg and stares at me or just listens haha. I love my dog!










My room was messy haha, all I did at home was work and jam.


----------



## ROB SILVER (Nov 11, 2012)

My cats hide under the bed!


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a 6 months old Japanese Chin dog called Maggie. She is awesome, and she doesn't react much to the guitar or acoustic, but she is fascinated when I play bass. She keeps coming close to figure out why I'm playing the instrument, as if she's asking me "what the hell is this?" but she is surely attracted to the bass! It's really funny hehehe


----------



## Malkav (Nov 12, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> This thread really makes me want a parrot or some sort of awesome bird.


 
Birds can be really incredible pets if you don't mind noises  By noise I mean crazy noise though, like I'll come home at 3am and my bird will instantly start beeping like our microwave, and it is loud you can hear it everywhere in the house - Way louder than the microwave itself cause he just wants attention 

Having owned a green Amazon (before it got illegal) and a cockatiel and budgees and ducks I have to say that out of all of them the African Grey seems to be where it's at in my opinion. They are freakishly clever and pick up some incredible habits, like when my dad's cellphone rings my bird will "pick it up" and then start having an imaginary conversation with an old friend, leaving pauses for them to speak and answering with questions about how they've been or what they've been up to, but all in my dad's voice - It is both incredible and hilarious, says goodbye at the end before putting down on them and everything and the conversations are almost always different. 

He also makes the sound of the group of my neighbours dogs barking from afar, it's like he can throw his voice or something cause no matter where you put him it'll sound like those dogs barking but like they're nowhere near you, even when chilling right next to the adjoining wall and they're less than a meter away he'll still make their from afar bark.

Also they tend to choose a single partner if they're not "hand raised" (Mine's not) and that's the only person who can touch them. With mine it's me so I can pick him up with one hand around his body, which most birds hate, and he's fine with it. I can lie him on his back in my lap and tickle his tummy and I can grab his beak and refuse to let him move (playfully of course - I do love this animal) and he's fine with it, heck he gets all excited when I play with him and starts making these cute little blowing whistling sounds, if my dad tries to so much as touch his feet he tries to take off my dad's finger, which is funny cause it's technically my dad's bird and my dad does the bulk of the feeding it and changing it's cage lining etc he's just ungrateful...

Oh and they live a damn long time...Like 50 years long, with some supposed cases reported going as high as 93 years...

They're amazingly clever birds, apparently more so than any other species, there are even cases of African Greys being taught basic maths and being able to do multiplication and division with double digit numbers (Within reason) Here's a cool video on them:





> sure are a lot of bird ppl on here...
> just curious on how you keep them from crapping on the equipment and your shoulder for that matter?


 
Well this part may be gross but to put it basically you don't...
My bird seldom poops on me or around me when he gets out his cage, in some cases he warns me by puffing up and looking a bit stressed so I just move him to where he can poop. In all honesty though he eats seeds and grains and stuff, his poop is a funny colour but in terms of consistency and payload it's not really very difficult to deal with...

Also just hammer home the point...Awwww <3







Not my one but still a cutey


----------



## TwinkleStars (Nov 12, 2012)

[FONT=&quot] My cat never gives any reaction when I play my guitar, sometimes I feel that he doesn&#8217;t like my music.
[/FONT]


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2012)

My dog looks at me and leaves


----------



## Nag (Nov 12, 2012)

usually when I play acoustic or my electric unplugged, my cat will just come into my room, sit there and listen. she doesn't like the electric though, because the amplifier makes it very loud (cats hear a lot louder than we do)

=^-^=


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 13, 2012)

im wanting a bird now...not sure if my cats would like that tho.

lol, actually they may...as a snack.


----------



## Tang (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't have any reactions of my babies with me playing the guitar, but they did freak out and go crazy when I first bought Periphery II. Aww, puppies and Periphery. The good life.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 18, 2012)

^ dude...those dogs have a bigger & nicer bedroom than i do lol


----------



## Omzig (Nov 19, 2012)

My Dog (Peppa) will come and sleep right by my subwoofer when im playing music
she's quite happy to nap off to everything from fusion to prog,djent,metal

She does go ape shit crazy at my picking hand when i play guitar though and her head goes left to right if i do any sweep picking (that's pretty funny to watch)

She is only 7 months old though so im hopping she'll grow out of the picking hand biting especially as she's now gotten her real teeth!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 23, 2012)

^^^ 


anyone got a ferret? heard those thing would go crazy if you played music.


----------



## JSanta (Nov 23, 2012)

Malkav, I have an African Grey as well and she really enjoys when I play my nylon string acoustic. She will do all sorts of whistles and even has the occasional well timed laugh when I mess up. Couldn't imagine my life without her!


----------



## Tang (Jan 5, 2013)

I've discovered my babies aren't doom fans.. 



*no chihuahuas were harmed in the making of this video*


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 5, 2013)

My dog actually does not react whatsoever when i'm playing guitar, like zero fucks are given, especially when i'm recording. He just kinda hangs out on the couch and watches trailer park boys lol


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 5, 2013)

Was just playing some Periphery and one of our dogs comes bounding in from a walk all mucky and damp and bounds on our couch . I appreciate a dog that can head bang but ffs......Now to get the smell out!


----------



## Brill (Jan 5, 2013)

He just sits there... Cause hes a lazy scorpion...


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 5, 2013)

My Girlfriends, Sister's cats are absolutely terrified of my acoustic guitar. I am talking one strum and the room turns into a mess of crazy cat legs and frantic meowing as they try to vacate as quickly as possible 

The best one of all was then the pair of them fell asleep on the bed with the guitar on it, needless to say they got a rude wake up


----------



## Cremated (Jan 6, 2013)

When I play loud, my schnauzer tends to get close to my amp and hunch down with the front half of her body down and her ass in the air. She does this when she's playing and about to attack. She looks like she's going to maul my amp.


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Jan 6, 2013)

My dog is fine with me listening to whatever, even listening to me playing guitar.
But when I pull out my bass and start poping and slapping, those ears go back and she refuses to look directly at me.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

My dogs get as far away as possible and my birds sing along


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

GSingleton said:


> When I am actually at home, my dog leans up against my leg and stares at me or just listens haha. I love my dog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful dog!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Birds can be really incredible pets if you don't mind noises  By noise I mean crazy noise though, like I'll come home at 3am and my bird will instantly start beeping like our microwave, and it is loud you can hear it everywhere in the house - Way louder than the microwave itself cause he just wants attention
> 
> Having owned a green Amazon (before it got illegal) and a cockatiel and budgees and ducks I have to say that out of all of them the African Grey seems to be where it's at in my opinion. They are freakishly clever and pick up some incredible habits, like when my dad's cellphone rings my bird will "pick it up" and then start having an imaginary conversation with an old friend, leaving pauses for them to speak and answering with questions about how they've been or what they've been up to, but all in my dad's voice - It is both incredible and hilarious, says goodbye at the end before putting down on them and everything and the conversations are almost always different.
> 
> ...




I have 4 birds (1 being a African Grey) and when they get noisy it gets loud.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 6, 2013)

My roommates cat always gets all up in my grill when I play guitar. Rubbing herself against the headstock and neck and what not. It can get pretty annoying


----------



## Malkav (Feb 22, 2013)

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have 4 birds (1 being a African Grey) and when they get noisy it gets loud.


 
I can only imagine, a friend of mine has a pair of greys and the two of them seem to amp each other up and make immense noise, with 4 it must just get crazy.

Still I could never do without all these funny querks, my parrot is truly a companion who I consider to be an enriching part of my life.

About a year ago I had to go through the experience of having my boxer put down, and she was the dog I had grown up with, it fucked me up to a whole different level for months and I can't help but think that if I ever do end up in the unfortunate circumstance of outliving Spaz (yes that's my parrot's name) because of all the time I'll have to continue building our connection, seeing as they live for ages, it's going to kill me.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Feb 22, 2013)

If I'm playing/listening to black metal, my cat will literally run INTO the room just to curl up next to the cab/speaker. With other styles she is fairly noncommittal. Grimm and frostbitten kitteh.


----------



## DeathClown (Feb 22, 2013)

When I play guitar, nothing.. When I play trombone, that's when my dogs start howling at me, needless to say I can't practice my trombone often.


----------



## Nmaster (Feb 22, 2013)

My bearded dragons just tilt their heads like they are curious and watch me play. My bass vibrates some of the stuff in my room so they just kind of look at me like I'm a wizard.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 22, 2013)

This is my Sphynx cat, Devin, named after Devin Townsend - my wife's choice, not mine.







He sits and watches mesmerised while I'm playing. He is probably the only audience I've ever wowed with my guitar skills. Then he falls asleep, which is more inline with what I expect.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 9, 2013)

accidentally knocked over my practice amp...

...there is now a yellow stain in the carpet where my dog was sitting!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Mar 10, 2013)

my dogs just sleep. they are use to it, they here it every day


----------



## guitarguyMT (Mar 10, 2013)

My leopard gecko, Clint Eastwood, normally runs from wherever he's muddling about and hides in his log... but for some strange reason, when I'm playing louder than I normally do, he climbs to the top corner of the terrarium and starts licking the glass until I finish playing. Weird little son of a bitch...


----------



## LAURAsAM (Mar 13, 2013)

When I listen my cat will also go under the bed and listen but if I dance he joins with me. Lets rock.


----------



## phugoid (Mar 13, 2013)

I was working on mixing some pieces I wrote, and my cat calmly strolled over to the mixer, and with her paw dragged the left and right main sliders down to zero. Then she walked away. Clearly she had taste.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Mar 13, 2013)

My dog 'Hendrix' is really comfortable with any instrument or music he is exposed to. When he was younger he would get jealous when I played guitar in front of him, he would curl up in my lap and rest his head on the back of the guitar neck. It made it impossible to play, but was so cute. Nowadays he just curls up next to me, and chills while I play. He seems to love the latest Cattle Decapitation album lol! I listen to music when I do work on my laptop and without fail, every time that album comes on his ears pop up, wanders over puts his head right next to the speakers and does not move until its finished. Seriously, Every time!


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Mar 13, 2013)

My bird sings along leading me to a lot of problems when recording, because it's unbefuckingleaveble how that little guy can sing that loud!


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 13, 2013)

My cat likes to bite at the strings, which is really annoying.


----------



## bondmorkret (Mar 13, 2013)

My dogs love guitar, they lie and listen all day!


----------



## MicrobeSS (Mar 13, 2013)

My cat hates it when I play, she runs off instantly. Might be the sound... or I'm just bad


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 13, 2013)

bondmorkret said:


> My dogs love guitar, they lie and listen all day!



My dog used to lay right next to me all the time while practicing (he passed recently). I really think he enjoyed the playing. 

The cat not so much - she seems to be indifferent, although she does enjoy prowling all over my amps


----------



## jehu12141987 (Apr 4, 2013)

My bunny thumps the ground and goes all territorial mode.


----------



## thebunfather (Apr 4, 2013)

We have 4 rabbits. 3 of them could give a shit less when I play. One however will sit at my feet or creepily watch me from the couch. I feel like she's judging my skills.





That is not deh brootz...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 5, 2013)

wow...pet rabbits?

how does that work?


----------



## Majkel (Apr 5, 2013)

My dog instantly walks to another room as soon as I turn the amp on.

My 3 year old daughter, however, will come up to me, place her hand on the strings and say "Daddy. No." while giving me the sternest look ever.

Guess that says something about my playing.


----------



## thebunfather (Apr 5, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> wow...pet rabbits?
> 
> how does that work?



Put out a couple litter boxes, some food and water and watch them ignore you (unless you have food that they want) and do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 5, 2013)

My brother's cat Nermal will sometimes come into my room while I'm playing and curl up on my bed and listen to me play. Not to mention he likes to sleep on or near my guitars and my brother's basses...he's definitely a lover of music.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 5, 2013)

My ferret attacks my toes!


----------



## brector (Apr 5, 2013)

My black lab mix goes up to my bedroom to escape it lol. My husky lays right next to me.

-Brian


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 9, 2013)

thebunfather said:


> Put out a couple litter boxes, some food and water and watch them ignore you (unless you have food that they want) and do whatever the hell they want.


wow...didnt know you could potty train them lol.

always thought they were just "outdoor" or "cage" animals.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 10, 2013)

My dog just lays down and watch me shes a pitbull. My cat wants im my lap wn i sit lol then runs off lol


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 10, 2013)

hahaha what a thread!! 

I have a little 11 yr old female cat, shes a rock, doesnt give a flying fuck about anything. The only thing that would make her do anything was when I had acoustic drums, if she was in the basement she would leave. Apart from that,, not even the vacuum phases her. 

My best buddy cat that passed away from cancer in November, I had him 13 years and during that time, again,, nothing phased him apart from the above mentioned drums but the weird thing was, whenever I played drums or we jammed in the basement he would curl up near the top of the basement stairs on his bed and go to sleep lol 

After he passed I got a new little buddy, I have him in an apartment, so no drums here. He's about 7 months old now and he is experiencing things haha. I started him with loud music while I tracked guitar, he jumped right on the speaker and was like "hrmmm what is this wizardry". When it came to vocals, he got a little freaked out at first with my death metal vocals but after a couple hours he was fine. However when I do cleans, he fucking BOLTS into my room and under the bed haha. I have a pretty loud singing voice when Im doing cleans. 

My dog however,,, she is hysterical. When I had my acoustic kit, you could not keep her out of the basement. The second I picked up the sticks she would be there loving it. When I would sing with my band she would again need to be in the basement staring at me like something was wrong with me or I was in pain and she had to help me hahah.


----------



## silent suicide (Apr 10, 2013)

My dog sits infront of me, decide that when I play guitar, It's the perfect time for a private cleanup..


----------



## goherpsNderp (Apr 10, 2013)

my Devon Rex cat, Robocop, hops up onto my knees and smells my mouth a bunch and when i turn my head away he starts rubbing his face all over me so i will give him attention.

after a while he stops and just sits on the back of my computer chair and waits for me to finish so i will play with him. needy guy.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 15, 2013)

I had a cat that I loved to death before he ran away. His name was Taylor and whenever I'd play my acoustic guitar, he'd curl up on my shoulders, angle his head up and start meowing and trying to sing along. It was the most adorable thing ever...


----------



## wilch (Apr 15, 2013)

Our cat either sits and watches, or cleans herself. Some riffs make her clean herself more than others though. Which is strange. Heavy riffs put her to sleep.


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 15, 2013)

All my dogs are like what the hell is going on and run into the living room!


----------



## PureImagination (Apr 15, 2013)

BCrotchett said:


> All my dogs are like what the hell is going on and run into the living room!



Same


----------



## Jackson_Shredder (Apr 20, 2013)

I have 2 Poodles Moe and Bailey. They both stay in the room when we turn on our stack and start jamming. Bailey could care less but Moe will go stand right in front of the speaker cab and look into it and turn his head sideways.
He also does that with a few Motorola Radios I have also. I sometimes worry about him getting his ears hurt cause we have it at a comfortable level. Not blasting but Loud. I've never seen s dog do this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 20, 2013)

My cat always rub against my leg or nuzzle my foot when I used my pedals.


----------



## Jackson_Shredder (Apr 20, 2013)

Our cat either sits and watches, or cleans herself. Some riffs make her clean herself more than others though. Which is strange. Heavy riffs put her to sleep.

Thats awesome dude! Nice Ibanez.


----------



## wilch (Apr 20, 2013)

Jackson_Shredder said:


> Thats awesome dude! Nice Ibanez.



Cheers man. It's an ET Guitars custom 7 in that vid.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 21, 2013)

wilch said:


> Our cat either sits and watches, or cleans herself. Some riffs make her clean herself more than others though. Which is strange. Heavy riffs put her to sleep.




i watched that whole vid looking for cameos of the cat


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 15, 2013)

so it seems the cats & dog love my new acoustic guitar...


----------



## Tyler (Aug 15, 2013)

Ive got 4 dogs, one will usually just lay around me and the others do their own thing and lay around outside my door or in another room. My lab used to be spooked but now he just doesnt care


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 16, 2013)

Our one cat goes apeshit whenever I turn my amp on a low volume and just start plucking around/warm up. She meows like crazy and keeps pestering me until I turn it off.
Our cat isn't into metal. -_-


----------



## Khaerruhl (Aug 16, 2013)

One of our cats get bombarded with riffs and such whenever I play, and she doesn't seem to really care.. Sometimes she thinks I should put the guitar away and pet her instead. Most of the time she just sleeps on my bed though.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Pretty much every animal I have bolts as soon as I go to even pick up my guitar lol. Nobody sticks around for the show.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 16, 2013)

funny how different our animals act...


----------



## Tyler (Aug 16, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> funny how different our animals act...



we should all make a video and combine them


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 18, 2013)

Tyler said:


> we should all make a video and combine them



good idea...with each one of us covering a protest the hero song in the back ground


----------



## no_dice (Aug 18, 2013)

My dog doesn't really care. She sits by my feet sometimes, and other times she'll go in the living room and lie on the couch.


----------



## SamRussell (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine used to sit on top of my practice amp and sleep. I guess scale exercises are really boring to listen to haha!


----------



## Chuck (Aug 18, 2013)

My cat just never comes in the room where I play and my dog gives absolutely no f_u_cks.


----------



## wilch (Feb 2, 2014)

My cat has now taken to wanting to be in the video. She definitely wants the limelight.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 2, 2014)

^ beautiful cat...

or ham shall i say.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 2, 2014)

The cat I had looked at the speaker of the amp very very closely.


----------



## Insinfier (Feb 2, 2014)

My dogs are immune to my 5150 and the horrible noise I make using it.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 2, 2014)

I have two green cheek conures, one is fairly placid with it all, and the other is a terror! He screams and shouts most times, although lately his noise is a little less. He does how ever climb all over my guitars, mainly over the strings and tries to nibble the strings, makes it all a bit hard to play to say the least!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 2, 2014)

What about what my kid does when I play music?

[YOUTUBEVID]0c1Mxf_Jye8[/YOUTUBEVID]

now that he is 18 months, he headbangs and a bunch of other goofy stuff.


----------



## HaVoC111 (Feb 2, 2014)

My dog will always steal my seat on the couch when I get up, however she will vacate the spot when she sees me with a guitar and move to the other side of the couch. She's pretty cool with whatever I'm playing but there's something about the low B on my bass that she will run to the hills. My 8 string doesn't bother her the slightest but when I get the bass out she looks so terrified. Or terrier-fied. She's a terrier. That's a joke lololol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 4, 2014)

^ haha...i see what you did there.


----------



## metaljohn (Feb 5, 2014)

They mosh.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 6, 2014)

ran across this lol...


----------



## EvA (Feb 6, 2014)

SamRussell said:


> Mine used to sit on top of my practice amp and sleep. I guess scale exercises are really boring to listen to haha!



Every time I bring my amp into the house this happens:





Admittedly, when I took the picture the guitar wasn't plugged in but he doesn't ever seem to be phased when I begin to play


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 9, 2014)

^ is that a maine coon? it looks a lot like a gray one I had.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 9, 2014)

Any time I go into my music room, one of my cats, Iris, follows me in. She hops up on the desk and all of sudden, wants my attention. If she doesn't get my attention, she hops up on the top of my half-stack and lays there; I think she likes the heat emanating from the tubes.

Yeah, Iris just hangs out and chills. I play fairly loud, but not so loud I blow out everybody's eardrums. There are a few walls that kind of contain the sound a little bit, so...


----------



## TerminalFunction (Feb 9, 2014)

When I play guitar, or music, one of my cat is running back and forth in a frenzy. From what I've heard, music (or certain frequencies) triggers some kind of hunting (or playful) behavior.


----------



## EvA (Feb 10, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ is that a maine coon? it looks a lot like a gray one I had.


No he isn't, maine coons are beautiful cats though. He is a mixture of siamese and something else, he was a rescue cat so i'm not sure.


----------



## p0ke (Feb 10, 2014)

My mom's cats react very differently to music. The older one, Mörkö, doesn't care at all and sometimes even sleeps right next to a speaker when it's blasting away, but her other cat runs and hides straight away when music starts to play


----------



## KJGaruda (Feb 10, 2014)

I live with three huskies. When I'm playing they'll either start howling or they'll just lay in front of my amp and just kind of chill there.

It's good to have some fans.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 10, 2014)

my 2 dogs don't even flinch when i play...unless i've been eating bbq. then it's about the q and not my playing


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 10, 2014)

My cats thought:

"WTF are trying to do...stupid human"


And then the  begins


----------



## GalacticDeath (Feb 11, 2014)

When I play acoustic, it seems to attract my dog, he lays on the bed and naps.

When I play electric, he doesn't seem to notice, unless I play some pinch harmonics or make weird noises


----------



## Curt (Feb 11, 2014)

My cat sits in front of my cab. lol Must love the vibrations


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Feb 11, 2014)

My pugs seem to hate it when ever I plug into an amp they freak out and try and get out of the room ASAP but if I play on an acoustic they hang around ( although they look like they're on there toes just in case I do plug in lol)


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Feb 11, 2014)

I share a bedroom with 3 birds, one of which is my fiancé's parrotlette. That little bastard hates me and screams when I'm not doing anything. Like, this 3 inch bird wants to, and when out of the cage, attempts to rip my throat out. Sometimes I play my acoustic in bed, and he lets me know how much he disagrees with it. Very annoying. Some of the noises this guy makes are ear splitting. I do not envy whoever said they had conures.

My dog freaks out upstairs when I turn up my subwoofer in the basement. All of my (fiancé's) other pets are snakes, fish, and tarantulas, so they're unphased.


----------



## marshallH (Feb 12, 2014)

When I play fast hardcore punk my cats usually do a lower pitched meow if they are too lazy to leave the room, but I play literally anything else they just sit there. My dog used to bob her head, almost in time, it was the most adorable thing.


----------



## Deep Blue (Feb 12, 2014)

I believe my cat gets jealous of my guitar when i play it, he sits beside me and places his paw on my fretting hand forearm.

"Stahp making squealie noises and pet me human."

He'll walk right up to my amp and smell it while I'm playing, apparently unfazed.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Feb 13, 2014)

All I have to do is crank up my amp and start playing some brutals, and my dog will usually run upstairs wagging his tail and stay there while I play... did I mention he catches and kills/tries to eat rabbits and birds? My dog is metal as f....


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Feb 13, 2014)

I used to be the lead vocalist/guitarist to my own little rock band with my friends back in my mid teen years, & whenever we practiced, my Siberian Husky thought she should be the one singing


----------



## sunken0887 (Feb 14, 2014)

when i got my practice amp plugged in my cat usually will sit next to me and rub up against me(even when i try to record takes sometimes he does this), sometimes he sits there, even when i play music on my computer he'll sit right next to it, its kinda funny

but once i turn on the 5150 he's gone lmao


----------



## KJGaruda (Feb 14, 2014)

Relevant.


----------



## Ajb667 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have three cats, and everytime the youngest hears me playing my 8 string, he runs up and tries to play with the strings. 
He wants to shred.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 16, 2014)

Zenki_Kouki said:


> Relevant.



i see you are raising that dog right


----------



## coreysMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

My oldest dog digs the piano. When we first got him and he was a little pup, he started whining at night because he was scared / was in a strange place. Piano music calmed him down, and he always seemed to like it when I played after that.

The other dog is a big dumb doofus who's too scared to jump over a vacuum cleaner hose (even when it's off), and he couldn't care less about music.

I still love them both.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 16, 2014)

My drummers English Bulldog doesn't particularly like my guitar playing so he stands in the other room and barks....nonstop.

And ANY noise coming from the drums results in repeated headbutt attacks on the snare and kick drum. He's not a fan.

Needless to say, he spends a lot of time outside.


----------



## avinu (Feb 16, 2014)

All of my cats are currently in another dimension as a result of my picking hand creating a singularity... no but seriously they just walk out of the room. #@$k my cats


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 17, 2014)

Now that I have my full sized kit at home, my dog just runs into her room and lays on her bed. When I finish she stares at me like JESUS CHRIST....FINALLY....


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a 2lb rabbit and when my jam room was shared with him, he would come and lay down right below my feet in front of my little subwoofer and nod off while I was jamming. The two big rabbits couldn't care less.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 17, 2014)

MY BITCH JUST LAYS THERE AND TAKES IT


----------



## rectifryer (Feb 17, 2014)

I saved a kitten out of my engine bay one day so I named her after my car, mitsu. 

One day mitsu came up to me while I was sat at my daw. She had never seen me play guitar before up close. She starting smelling the strings cautiously then started biting the aggressively and smacking them. I thought she was just playing but then the strings started lightly shocking me. Somehow there was 24v ac on the strings haha. turns out the room had a floating ground so I fixed that. She no longer engages in battle with my guitar while I am playing hahaha.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 19, 2014)

^ she may have save you from future problems


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 19, 2014)

I have the unfortunate luck of not living with or keeping any cats I helped raise with my ex gfs, but they did some random stuff.

Cat #1 would be kinda cautious if I brought out my guitar but still be normal, and as soon as I faced the guitar to where he could see the strings, he would run away and hide.

Cat #2 would touch and fret some notes, she would also bite the string excess by the headstock.

My old roommate's cat would take a nap behind my guitar if he saw it leaning up against my chair.

Miss them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 25, 2014)

cats are funny...they react differently to guitars depending on their personalities.

but they all react the same once a drum set is being used


----------



## Bodes (Feb 25, 2014)

One of my dogs loves chasing reflections. One guitar is high gloss so she sits under my legs and watches the reflections and tries to bite them.

New guitar is oiled = no reflections. 

She still sits under my legs expecting to see the reflections, then looks up and goes "hey a-hole, y u no reflections?!?"


----------



## Orgalmer (Feb 25, 2014)

I remember my dogs used to really like my electric drum kit. I used to plug it into my Behringer bass amp and just wail on it for hours, and my dogs would sit right next to me and fall asleep. If they weren't in the room when I started playing they would always end up there and just sort of nod off.

Now that I have a cat at home (the dogs live with mum now) I'm interested to see what she thinks of my guitars. I've caught her playing with the straps when they're racked up in the front room and she often hides behind/in between them, but I don't think she's been present when I've been playing as yet. Except for this one time she tried to strum my mandolin and freaked out.

Pets are weird.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 26, 2014)

lol...just found this.


----------



## Anders Petersen (Mar 26, 2014)

My tortoises usually become interested, but then they bury themselves in the substrate. I am not sure they like my music style


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 21, 2014)

It seems our current family cat also moonlights as a guitar tech:


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Apr 22, 2014)

We have 3 dogs and just one of them jumps up at me and tries to pull my hands away and stop me from playing!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 22, 2014)

My pets usually sleeps when I play

....ing unfunny geckos


----------



## stevexc (Apr 22, 2014)

The dog chills, but the cat wants to join in.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 2, 2014)

^^^ lol...at that huge dog pillow!


----------



## geese_com (May 3, 2014)

My dog usually bugs me to play once I start playing, so I have to gate him off so I can play.


----------



## Vrollin (Jun 3, 2014)

This! What you cant see is the other bird chomping at the low B string. they climb all over my guitars, stand on the strings, bite and them, lick them, steal my pics, and when they are done with that they will find a spot on me to fight each other....


----------

